# Do You Overdo It?



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2005)

Is there any food or condiment you especially like, that you find yourself "overdoing" with regularity?

For me, I slather on a really thick layer of cream cheese when I have a bagel. I am always amazed at how little cream cheese other people use!

I also overdo butter, mayo and cheese spreads. 

*poke poke* does it show??


----------



## jamie (Oct 8, 2005)

gah, I no longer indulge but forever and ever it was sweetened condensed milk. I would put it on cake, ice cream, in coffee, on a spoon .

I can't do it anymore beause of my sugar, but it will always be my weakness.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

I once ate slightly over half of a big watermelon.

I suffered ALL NIGHT for that indulgence.

Now, I can't eat the stuff without getting stomach cramps. Love the smell, just can't eat it at all.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 8, 2005)

I am a tad indulgent in the art of gluttonage'! LOL I tend to go overboard on pasta and make so much that I tend to look a bit weather-balloonish after a huge pot....but it is just soooooooooo good...I usually use angel hair or fettucine with just some margarine, pepper and romano cheese ground...oh gosh...gotta make a pot-full....excuse me for a bit! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2005)

Second on the Noodles, Noodles, Noodles. I might tire of a particular sauce, but I can always get another sauce, because I can't tire of the pasta. 

Lately, I've been getting bagel breakfast sandwiches. Eggs, Meat, and Cheese.. with a few dashes of a convienent hot sauce like Tapat&#237;o or Chohula or even Tabasco.


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 9, 2005)

honestly i hate overdoing it with a meal, as i feel like crap afterwards, and I'm miserable. But as far as over doing a particular food, I've noticed that I, and a large majority of the population seem to be overdoing, or over using, Ranch Dressing. I and others(i work in a restaurant, so i do see this all the time) seem to use ranch on everything! TO dip anything and everything into. i do it way to much. If there isn't ranch, then it's blue cheese, if there isn't any of that, then it's mayo! Very strange, not sure why i feel the need to smother or dip everything in it.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2005)

Anything cheese! Cheddar or Bleu, gotta keep those away from me. I will eat bleu cheese dressing out of the jar. I also have a thing for ketchup.


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 9, 2005)

I love eating so much. I really like eating desserts. I feel so pampered when I sit down with a gooey, sweet sundae or rich delicious chocolate confection.
Yummy!


----------



## Delaney (Oct 9, 2005)

Ditto on the cheese and cream cheese--SoVerySoft, that is SO funny that you say that, because I always make the same observation about other people's bagels!

The other thing I overdo (well, in *my* opinion, do right!) is mayo--I like my sandwiches dripping with it, and my french fries as well!! More the better!!


----------



## altered states (Oct 9, 2005)

Cookies. I don't consider myself a big sugar freak, and I can take a few bites of cake, ice cream, candy, etc and put the rest back. But if there's a package of cookies in my house it won't last the night.


----------



## altered states (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, and butter. I'm actually a little embarrassed to put as much butter on a piece of bread as I want to when I'm eating out. At home, I'll do up a toasted english muffin with so much on it that I have to lick it off both hands and wrists. In the office I once made a coworker physically ill by putting like 4 tablespoons worth on a single small roll and then eating it.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

My name is Sue, and I am a chocoholic.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> My name is Sue, and I am a chocoholic.


 (CHORUS) HI, SUE! (/CHORUS)


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

I always go way overboard on the hot sauce and always overestimate my ability to handle it.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

I go for it on the heat, and pop the TP rolls in the fridge for the aftershocks...


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 10, 2005)

Hot sauce and lime juice. 

I put them in soups, rice, over corn chips, etc... I love to mix hot sauce and lime juice together and soak sticks of jicama in it and then crunch on them for a snack. I marinate chicken in it, drizzle both over boiled shrimp, etc...

Tracy


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Oct 10, 2005)

cream cheese, sour cream, cheese in general, cakes, ice cream, cookies, donuts,....see the pattern here Randi....and I wonder why I am a fat girl....foodgasum...or and chocolates....heheheh CAT


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

Cottage Cheese on salads, by it self, under a pool of salsa, over peaches, I can eat a large tub just watching TV...... Large Curd please... 


ewww that even sounds gross to me.... but the tub beckons sitting on the second shelf of the fridge...... gotta go gab a spoon


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh yeah. Cottage Cheese. When I'm trying to add more things to put in a spaghetti sauce, or another layer for lasagne, or a filling for manicotti; I'll add some cottage cheese.


----------



## BBWTexan (Oct 11, 2005)

I am a certified pasta addict. 

And when adding cheese to things, I always add waaaaayyyyy too much.


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2005)

two words: ice cream. i could eat more of it than i do, but i still eat a good amount of it. i'm cheap, so i tend not to buy it often, but if there's a sale, watch out. i think it's the creaminess that i like, but i also like it when there's chunks in there.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh yea i hear you guys on the Mayo.I smother my sandwiches,burgers,hotdogs,fries with it.Or ranch dressing. I am hungry now!


----------



## Fan~Girl (Oct 11, 2005)

My weakness would have to be 8p noodles, you know, the ones which come like a lil block of dried noodleness and a sachet. I could live off the chicken ones. 

That and Ben and Jerries Ice Cream ....... Ice cream's good, but theirs is the best, I need to find a shop near me and a free scoop day ^_^ Alas though one free scoop is never enough


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 14, 2005)

...ice cream, forget it. If I buy more than a pint, I can wipe it out in a sitting. Regardless of the after affects (I'm lactose intollerant and no, lactaid doesn't help), blue cheese gone! Mayo, too much in my tuna!! Pizza, XL pepperoni,gorgonzola,red onion,sun-dried tomato, wiped out in one sitting!!!
Tonight I made a pork tenderloin with an apple/bourbon glaze. Ate one baked potato, some garlis brussles sprouts and the whole tenderloin.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

Wheat Thins! I cannot just eat a few or even a few handfuls. Once the box gets opened, it's history.


----------



## Korota (Oct 14, 2005)

I sort of overdo it on chicken-flavored microwave ramen, but that's really only because I can't cook.

There is one thing I'd totally overdo it on if I could get them with any frequency. Those girl scout cookies called tagalongs, with the peanut butter in the bowl-shaped depression on top and chocolate coated. When I've got some, the box'll be gone by the end of the day along with some of a second.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hot sauce, I can go through half a bottle of tobasco per meal and not sweat. And if it involves french fries then bring out the dijon mustard. or Gulden's Brown Mustard.


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Hot sauce, I can go through half a bottle of tobasco per meal and not sweat. And if it involves french fries then bring out the dijon mustard. or Gulden's Brown Mustard.


i broke out in a sweat just reading this!
i'm the whitest person i know.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't control myself when these things are in the house:

no-bake cheesecake (cream cheese, lemon juice, sweetened condensed milk)

homemade pumpkin pie

homemade sugar cookies with frosting, nonpariels and cinnamon hearts

Haagen Dazs chocolate ice cream

Entemann's chocolate fudge cake


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 7, 2006)

My weaknesses:

Entemann's Cream Cheese coffee cake

Cool Ranch Doritos

Red Velvet cake

Bean Burritos w/ extra red sauce & cheese from Taco Bell

Vietnamese Spring Rolls w/ peanut sauce

Mint Creme Oreos

Extreme Tots from Sonic

Pizza

Buffalo wings w/ blue cheese dressing


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've said this before BUT Im a mayo freek and yes I over do Butter and things like that. IIce cream too. 

There is something I ate recently that I know I could over do on a regular basis but we dont have them here, spinich rolls. Thanks Toggy where ever you are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

Ketchup! Lots and Lots of Ketchup!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Ketchup! Lots and Lots of Ketchup!



oh well. I am _*so*_ over you now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> oh well. I am _*so*_ over you now.



Whew! I'm glad I didn't add smoked kippers, and the kimchee.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Whew! I'm glad I didn't add smoked kippers, and the kimchee.



Now _*that*_ I could deal with.

I don't know why I hate ketchup so much. It's not like...like...something raw or disgusting.

I just don't like it...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 7, 2006)

mmmm, lots of things that I indulge in.:eat1: 

ice cream
noodles aka pasta ( i heart spaghetti)
bread with honey


----------



## Mr. 23 (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, it depends on my mood.

But my condiment of choice is one of three.

Brown sauce
BBQ sauce or
hot sauce

Way too much when I remember to use them.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now _*that*_ I could deal with.
> 
> I don't know why I hate ketchup so much. It's not like...like...something raw or disgusting.
> 
> I just don't like it...



You aren't the only one, to me Ketchup is too sweet and if it sits too long it smells kinda funky. I guess the reason I never liked ketchup was knowing that it was used as fake blood, just turned me off the whole ketchup on food thing.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 8, 2006)

1. I like a few french fries with my ketchup.  

2. Any snack food that is open will disappear in short order. Chips, crackers, chocolates....I can leave it alone until someone opens the bag or box, and then it's gone. :eat1: 

3. Anything that involves melted cheese. :eat2: 

4. Cream cheese. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't buy ice cream all that often..but when I do...whoa.I can't eat as much if there are nuts or chunks of anything in it, so I tend to go for the smooooth.

Plain Lays chips and cream cheese and Mrs. Grasses onion soup mix...dip.Or radishes and celery and that dip..I can eat a whole thingy of cream cheese.

Miniature Reese's.

Some pasta dishes..yeah..I can do real damage.

Really good nectarines..I can eat 4 or 5 in a sitting.

Superb tomatoes(hard to get around these parts, even in the summer)..slice them(not too thick)..salt...eat 5 large tomatoes..slurp up the juices from the plate.

I ate half a coconut pie,on Saturday...*L*


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jun 8, 2006)

The food you get to play with before you eat it.

What could be better?:eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 9, 2006)

What food do I overdo??? Anything I happen to be craving at the time. When I get a REAL craving for something sometimes I just can't get enough...luckily this doesn't happen too very often..LOL:shocked:


----------



## reddsaki (Jun 10, 2006)

I over do cheese, especially in my mac and cheese but my family thinks that's a good thing and so do I yum yum. I also over do it with mustard and pickles..oh I can't help it. I love a corn dog smothered in mustard.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

reddsaki said:


> I over do cheese, especially in my mac and cheese but my family thinks that's a good thing and so do I yum yum. I also over do it with mustard and pickles..oh I can't help it. I love a corn dog smothered in mustard.




In my opinion you can't overdo cheese!! 

And by the way - welcome to the forum reddsaki!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

reddsaki said:


> I over do cheese, especially in my mac and cheese but my family thinks that's a good thing and so do I yum yum. I also over do it with mustard and pickles..oh I can't help it. I love a corn dog smothered in mustard.



Oh.... mustard and pickles....


----------



## reddsaki (Jun 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> In my opinion you can't overdo cheese!!
> 
> And by the way - welcome to the forum reddsaki!






Thank you for making me feel like the real cheese junkie I am and also thank you for the warm welcome. I look forward to being here and making many new friends.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 10, 2006)

Cracklin's...holy moly! 
I broke my jaw about 12 years ago lol..and really shouldn't be eating these, but I do...about twice a year...I just ate a bunch of them...and had to take a tylenol 3.....was it worth it...

OH YEAH!! lol


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Like alot of people, I tend to overdo it with Cheese... cheddar... jalapeno jack... mozzerella (those balls of the gently smoked stuff are the best!)... Pizza... and that one burger that they serve at iHop, that Sourdough Bacon Melt, because of the cheese they fuse onto the side of the burger... I could easily demolish 3 of those... And Belgian waffles.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2006)

The Ginger you get with Sushi. I could eat a whole Jar. But then I could eat quite a few sushi too


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 2, 2007)

I overdo condiments on EVERYTHING! If I have ketchup & mustard on a burger, its not enough - have to dip the burger in more ketchup & mustard with each bite. Salad at Olive Garden - never enough dressing - I always use up 2 sides of dressing with my salad because I also have to have enough to dip my dry breadsticks in. Sometimes husband says - would you like some salad with your dressing? Ummmm would you like to be on your ass homeless? How about that? You can bet if there's condiments, I'll be having extra please.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 2, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Sometimes husband says - would you like some salad with your dressing? Ummmm would you like to be on your ass homeless? How about that?



ROTLMAO!!! That is too funny!


----------



## k1009 (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh yes, with everything. I live to overindulge :eat1:. I can totally go overboard with mustard, either wholegrain or a spicy dijon on just about everything. Chips go very well with mustard, as does lettuce. I'm also a huge fan of chili sauce and will cover my pizzas in tabasco.

I also have a thing for canned caramel .


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 2, 2007)

macaroni & cheese. Homemade? No. I don't even buy the "good" velveeta stuff with the sauce in a pouch.. oh no .. I get the cheapie shit in the blue box that costs $0.88 cents at Walmart. God, I love it. I don't know why, but I freakin love it. ROFL And I'll eat the whole box too ... its sad. :/


----------



## thehobofromsingapore (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a thing for cheesecake. It seems lately I've been eating at least one every night before I go to bed and washing it down with eggnog. I tend to fill up on pretty much anything rich and sweet nowadays. That's probably why my XL's are riding up over my belly button now


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> macaroni & cheese. Homemade? No. I don't even buy the "good" velveeta stuff with the sauce in a pouch.. oh no .. I get the cheapie shit in the blue box that costs $0.88 cents at Walmart. God, I love it. I don't know why, but I freakin love it. ROFL And I'll eat the whole box too ... its sad. :/



Preach it!  Gotta have blue box.


----------



## Windigo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm I ''overdo'' my cream cheese on bagels too, the rich creamy flavour is something I just can't resist and I don't understand why other people use so little of it. 

I also like to have my fries covered with mayo, when I eat them I always make sure they are covered on all sides with it. And when I have (not homemade) pizza, I add ketchup and herbs to every bite, makes it taste better if you ask me. 

On pasta it's nice to add a LOT of cheese and then place it in the oven for a while, I love the rich taste of molten cheese.

And with a can of Ben & jerry's I just can't stop until I've finished it. I have to eat the entire can when I start with one..It's the taste of it, I can't help it..


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 3, 2007)

2 things come to mind...

Guacamole (with tortilla chips). Can NOT stop eating it till the bowl is gone. Fresh made guacamole only please.

Caramel Corn. Found a good recipe....and again, impossible to stop eating it until the whole batch is gone.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 3, 2007)

chocolate chip cookies :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 3, 2007)

Cookies. If there's a pack of cookies, I won't leave them be.

Same goes for Cheetos.

Now, then there's the stuff I need to have on hand for my sanity. I have to have ice cream available. Just do. I can avoid eating it, but once I start, I don't stop.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2007)

Grated parmesan cheese. I added it to my grilled cheese last night and to my mac & cheese tonight (hmmm cheese in general, maybe). I also add it to almost all pasta dishes. I find it gives my foods a little extra yum.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm such a whore for tartar sauce, I put so much on you can barely see the fish anymore


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 4, 2007)

Spicy Mayo and sushi...

Side dish to dip the spicy tuna in please.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 8, 2007)

I overdo mustard on crackers and pretzels. I love it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 8, 2007)

Mayo! I am overindulgent in a lot of things but bigtime on the Mayo and I also tend to use a lot of syrup on my pancakes/french toast. When keeping stock of my eating patterns for a while I also noticed I eat a lot of cheese.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mines would have to be ketchup.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Dec 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Is there any food or condiment you especially like, that you find yourself "overdoing" with regularity?
> 
> For me, I slather on a really thick layer of cream cheese when I have a bagel. I am always amazed at how little cream cheese other people use!
> 
> ...



---Ketchup. I used to love lots of it on stuff. And bleu cheese dressing. I used to LOVE bleu cheese dressing on French fries. And liquified nacho cheese over corn chips.


----------



## gameguy (Dec 9, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Cracklin's...holy moly!
> I broke my jaw about 12 years ago lol..and really shouldn't be eating these, but I do...about twice a year...I just ate a bunch of them...and had to take a tylenol 3.....was it worth it...
> 
> OH YEAH!! lol



I am a pasta guy, myself. I could seriously eat it until I fell over unconscious. 

What are Cracklin's???


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an *-extreme-* addiction to cakes with butter cream icing. It's mainly the butter cream. Ever since I was a little girl, I'd go nuts for attending or being invited to birthday parties. It was specifically for the cake. I'd get very excited over this and could NOT wait to get a slice...and I always hoped for a very large slice near the end of the cake where there was more icing or a piece with large gobs of decorative icing flowers on top. 

I love the smell, taste, texture and look of butter cream icing. Seriously, it is like crack for me and I can eat quite a bit of it where most people find it to be too sweet or don't like as much icing on their cake.

Other foods I can overdo:

-baklava (well-made baklava preferably the Middle Eastern kind)

-sushi

-pad thai

-those endless garlic cheese biscuits from Red Lobster

-petits fours

-Mrs. Fields cookie cups (of course with icing)

-really good kimchi

-clementines

-home-made (I emphasize home-made) sweet potato pie with really good crust

-my family's stuffing/dressing (so so good)

-Pizza Margherita (especially the kind at Bucca di Beppo's)

-cheese enchiladas

-fudges (love the many interesting flavors fudges can come in too)

-funnel cake (you can probably tell I am a big fan of sweets)

-rices (I grew up with rice being cooked with everything and as a staple so I love rice)

-cake batter (sounds weird but I love the flavor of cake batter before it is cooked...when it is being mixed in the bowl)

-jalapeno poppers (with cheddar or cream cheese)

-guacamole dip and fresh-baked crispy tortilla chips

-stuffed paratha with paneer brushed with butter and dusted with garlic


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

i love pasta... i tend to eat lots of noodles with very little sauce


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2007)

i'm really obsessed with A1 sauce ... and rare steak

so the steak has to still be alive, then i can eat it after drowning it in A1


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

someone here said hot sauce---- i love me some hot sawse :wubu:


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh well no one has mentioned gravy yet! I loveeeeee gravy! If its being served you can bet I'll dump in on everything on my plate. Like my mom's homeade turkey gravy on Thanksgiving??? Gets dumped on everything, noodles, stuffing, turkey. I just don't like dry stuff. I also douse my steaks in A-1 on each bite and I also have to have butter on every bite of a roll. I have something against dry foods I think - everything must be dunked, dumped or smothered in something!!!!!!! Can I get an Amen?


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Dec 12, 2007)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> I have an *-extreme-* addiction to cakes with butter cream icing. It's mainly the butter cream. Ever since I was a little girl, I'd go nuts for attending or being invited to birthday parties. It was specifically for the cake. I'd get very excited over this and could NOT wait to get a slice...and I always hoped for a very large slice near the end of the cake where there was more icing or a piece with large gobs of decorative icing flowers on top.
> 
> I love the smell, taste, texture and look of butter cream icing. Seriously, it is like crack for me and I can eat quite a bit of it where most people find it to be too sweet or don't like as much icing on their cake.
> 
> ...



---Interesting. What exactly -is- "butter cream" icing and how does it differ from regular icing?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 12, 2007)

Mayo, big time. I always order extra mayo on sandwiches and I even use it as dip on a lot of things.
It's really quite frightening, I should probably seek help for my mayo addiction before somebody finds me dead in a back alley with an empty container of Hellmann's.


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 12, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> ---Interesting. What exactly -is- "butter cream" icing and how does it differ from regular icing?



Here is an easy recipe for homeade buttercream icing. BC icing is a heavier, smooth & creamy icing.

1 C butter (or 1/2 butter 1/2 crisco which is what "wedding" cake BC is)
1 tsp vanilla
4 cups powdered sugar

Use milk to thin to the consitency you desire.

Use a strong mixer as this is a thick icing. 

Tip: If its too sweet for your taste then add 1 pinch of salt until you get your desired level of sweetnes. Salt cuts the sweet. Crisco is what makes the recipe "crust" for cake decoraters (I took all the Wilton classes), but if your looking for taste only and not to use for decorating then use the all butter recipe as it tastes better. You can also use other desired flavorings other than vanilla if you prefer, sometimes I use a little almond extract.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Dec 12, 2007)

Cheese....if I buy a piece of gourmet cheese I always eat the whole thing!!! And...I totally overdo wine......urp!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Dec 13, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Here is an easy recipe for homeade buttercream icing. BC icing is a heavier, smooth & creamy icing.
> 
> 1 C butter (or 1/2 butter 1/2 crisco which is what "wedding" cake BC is)
> 1 tsp vanilla
> ...



------Thank you!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 13, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Grated parmesan cheese. I added it to my grilled cheese last night and to my mac & cheese tonight (hmmm cheese in general, maybe). I also add it to almost all pasta dishes. I find it gives my foods a little extra yum.



Grated cheese rules... I especially am fond of the combined Parmesan and Romano grated cheeses. :eat2:


----------



## Phil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a chocoholic and yet to find a chocolate i dislike.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Dec 13, 2007)

Phil said:


> I'm a chocoholic and yet to find a chocolate i dislike.



---What do you think about those hollow chocolates filled with that "liquor" or "liquer" (sp?)-flavored syrupy stuff?


----------



## Phil (Dec 14, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> ---What do you think about those hollow chocolates filled with that "liquor" or "liquer" (sp?)-flavored syrupy stuff?



No problem with them Belgium chocolates ftw.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 14, 2007)

really fresh, warm bread with slightly salty butter... i could easily eat it until my belly aches (and have).


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> really fresh, warm bread with slightly salty butter... i could easily eat it until my belly aches (and have).



yes... another bread and butter fan right here.  sometimes simple pleasures really are the best.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 15, 2007)

With toast I over do the butter or margarine. I always add a ton of cheese to anything, but I love cheese!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

Did I mention Ketchup? 

Mrs. Fuzzy pokes fun, that I will not put ketchup on my burger, rather, I'll sit with bottle in one hand, burger in the other, and put a dollop of ketchup on each next bite.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Did I mention Ketchup?
> 
> Mrs. Fuzzy pokes fun, that I will not put ketchup on my burger, rather, I'll sit with bottle in one hand, burger in the other, and put a dollop of ketchup on each next bite.



I love you anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

*laugh* um... Thanks 

Pictured is the Tabasco variety of bottle sizes. My father bought a bottle (size A) the year he was married. It lasted 20 years.

I buy the size C bottle, and it lasts me six months. I am contemplating buying the jug (size D) (which costs $50 on the Tabasco website) but I doubt I would use all of it before it ate through the glass.  

View attachment tabascopeppersauce_fam.gif


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *laugh* um... Thanks
> 
> Pictured is the Tabasco variety of bottle sizes. My father bought a bottle (size A) the year he was married. It lasted 20 years.
> 
> I buy the size C bottle, and it lasts me six months. I am contemplating buying the jug (size D) (which costs $50 on the Tabasco website) but I doubt I would use all of it before it ate through the glass.



LOL my dad went through a lot of tabasco. He put it on everything at every meal, along with tons of black pepper. He also used the green tabasco, I guess that is "hotter"? He was hardcore on the tabasco at any rate.

I was unaware it was available in gallon jugs!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> LOL my dad went through a lot of tabasco. He put it on everything at every meal, along with tons of black pepper. He also used the green tabasco, I guess that is "hotter"? He was hardcore on the tabasco at any rate.
> 
> I was unaware it was available in gallon jugs!



If you put the variety of Tabasco flavors in order by heat:

Habanero
Original
Asian
Chipotle
Jalapeño (green)
Garlic

Of course, that's according to me. Jalapeno just has a flavor all its own.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I also overdo butter, mayo and cheese spreads.
> 
> *poke poke* does it show??



Hey, don't do that. It's downright distracting. 

I probably---hmm. Right now I have a thing for garlic-stuffed olives. I could eat them by the dozens. 

I realize that isn't a very "sexy" fattening food. LOL.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh and salad dressing. I had a salad for dinner tonight and I disgusted myself with all the dressing I had on there. But it was good


----------



## Tooz (Dec 18, 2007)

Love me some ketchup.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 18, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Oh and salad dressing. I had a salad for dinner tonight and I disgusted myself with all the dressing I had on there. But it was good



Rachael Ray has gotten me interested in EVOO-Extra Virgin Olive Oil, so I've tried it on salad along with the creamy stuff. It actually mixes well in the bowl. Lately, they have started putting soybean oil in salad dressings, and I don't like the taste. Olive oil sets it off well.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 18, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Hey, don't do that. It's downright distracting.
> 
> I probably---hmm. Right now I have a thing for garlic-stuffed olives. I could eat them by the dozens.
> 
> I realize that isn't a very "sexy" fattening food. LOL.



I love olives. I love garlic. Have someone pop those olives into your mouth one at a time....see? it's a sexy food!


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 19, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> LOL my dad went through a lot of tabasco. He put it on everything at every meal, along with tons of black pepper. He also used the green tabasco, I guess that is "hotter"? He was hardcore on the tabasco at any rate.
> 
> I was unaware it was available in gallon jugs!



Speaking as a person who used half a bottle of bottle size A per meal, The green sauce is not hot, in fact I find the green milder then the regular tobasco. Gallon jugs YESSSSSSSSSSSS there is a Santa Claus


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2008)

:eat1::eat1:I notice I tend to lose control over anything creamy,mmmm creamy,
salad dressing, sour cream, onion dip, ice cream, pudding especially rice pudding, cheese cake, Stouffers mac and cheese whoo whee! Then there is the salty snack catagory, chips, nuts especially cashews and pecans, cheetos, tortilla chips etc. 
oh lets face it there are very few things I eat in moderation.:eat2:


----------

